# imperial fists army updated 13/10/13



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all finally got around to starting my imperial fists, so first up and a wip is my lysander, i dont like the gw one so decideded to make my own from fw bits and gw bits so here he is, still early wip , and his cloak needs some gs work


























my concept and story to this model is quite basic, im going to build this force into apoc and will be feilding the titan hammer formation i think its called , so as lysander leads it i wanted him to have a heavier terminator suite thats also a relic, so went with the forge worlds heresy armour, im going to build 3 terminator squads as his units for the formation in the same mk terminator armour.

all comments welcome.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love what you have done here, personally I think the lysander model is a bit too cautious looking in its pose, and your conversion of the praetor is much more dynamic. my only criticism would be the skull and laurel on top, I think it makes the model look a little top heavy, maybe switch it out for an iron halo. +rep


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> I love what you have done here, personally I think the lysander model is a bit too cautious looking in its pose, and your conversion of the praetor is much more dynamic. my only criticism would be the skull and laurel on top, I think it makes the model look a little top heavy, maybe switch it out for an iron halo. +rep


 ha ha ha , you must have been reading my mind with the iron halo idea i was just switching the skull/laurel out for one lol, heres a few pics , i think it looks alot better and makes the model seem more as one .


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Think I'll have to steal this idea!!!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

You've absolutely nailed it, the only thing I can think of is that he is holding the hammer quite far down the haft. Perhaps you could centre his grip more?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

A great use of that FW mini, the Lysander mini has always seemed a little off to me. The only niggle I have is the direction that the fist on the thunder hammer is facing. It just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the Lysander model but this is still an improvement. Nice work.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all i got a bit more work done on him including colour and also a few test colour models , inc a capt, Sargent and drop pod

























and lysander

















all comments welcome


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

anyone got any good advice on hand painting the imperial fist icon?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That yellow looks brilliant. Have you thought about using FW brass for the symbol?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks i quite like the yellow its simple but effective, ive just added a light wash of agrax earthshade to the model to darken and dirty it up a bit looks good and ill post some pics later once ive got the areas im painting boltgun metal done.

i did consider the fw brass symbols problem is, where i want a symbole which is on lysanders shoulder theres not much room at all so they wouldnt fit.

also just wanted to show u guys the picture im using as a ref scheme for my force, but i want mine more damaged and dirty like there at war in the trenches fighting


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

love it
look at TemplarsCrusade01's youtube channel he was making a preheresy imperial fists army and it awesome you might get an idea how to paint you Captain


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok sooo ive gave my capt lysander a good lick of paint and heres the results so far he hasnt got a head yet as thats on the paint table currently


































all comments welcome, im currently working on 2 5 man catapacthii hammernator terminators for ths titan hammer formation aswell.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks really enjoying painting imperial fists now


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great progress, cannot wait to see it finished


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Great job! The conversion's awesome, and I really like what you've done with the battle damage.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

HonorableMan said:


> Great job! The conversion's awesome, and I really like what you've done with the battle damage.


+1 to that. The dark of the red really compliments it as well. Great work.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

wow thanks for the comments guys really enjoyed painting this miniture and cant wait to carry on with the rest the army up to atleast 2k.

anyone know if its possible to get this thread moved to project logs as i wanna carry on painting my fists in this thread?

cheers


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

drop pods done now and iron clad dread almost









































A;; comments welcome


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Really nice converting and great paint job! The battle damage and dirt is really realistic.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking great so far! I love the battle damage you've done!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks for all the comments it a first time try for the damage and worked quite well.

heres my next squad on the table

















all comments welcome


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

heres the dread after some more work









all comments welcome


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Very nice really like the weathering on the dread and the dirty feet. great base too. The only things I would add is writing on the fron where the little banner is even if its just lines looks out of place just blank. I wuold blacken the hammer hand thing because if i remember its like an explsive weapon right? awesome stuff anyways!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Very nice really like the weathering on the dread and the dirty feet. great base too. The only things I would add is writing on the fron where the little banner is even if its just lines looks out of place just blank. I wuold blacken the hammer hand thing because if i remember its like an explsive weapon right? awesome stuff anyways!


yeah ill be adding script to the face plate soon, when i finish him up still need to do a few hightlights on the lenses, the hammer is a seismic hammer or sumit like that and not sure about its fluff might have to read up on it, ill be adding more weathering around its lower half with weathering powders once i glue him to the base.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

great work, simply great, I'd rep you again but have to spread the love more first


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks , just had a vindicator and 2 tatical squads come in the post which will be the next installment once the 15 terminators are done


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all little update , finished an libby for my force in power armour.

























all comments welcome.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

holy mother of the Emperor.

I need a lot more Imperial Fist goodness now.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

That dread is incredible! Great job!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thought id just pop a pic of lysander with his head.

























and the dread on his base finished
















all comments welcome


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lysander looks fanastic, much better than the original. I must pick up that model.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As Fist say's that Lysander is amazing, so much better than the original. I've never seen a Fist's force I liked until now, I think it's the red that makes it.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers for the comments im really enjoying painting this force up and feel i got a nice yellow going for them, i hate the bright yellow gw paint there fists, and wanted to get a more down to earth dirty/battleworn look.

on an army update , ill have 5 catapachii terminators done over the weekend, ive also got a redeemer on the paint table and spent this evening building 3 tatical squads for my 2k force.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Excellent work on the yellow! how do you get this result? For me yellow is a tough one...


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

neferhet said:


> Excellent work on the yellow! how do you get this result? For me yellow is a tough one...


aww it really simple , i use army painter spray paint as a base , or gws iyanden darksun/averland sunset, then wash the whole model with casandora yellow, once dry i dry brush over with flash gitz yellow, the to tone the yellow down i use a thin wash of agrax earthshade over the whole model to make the yellow darker and dirty looking.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all quick up date i finished the first 5 cataphractii terminators

























and them with lysander


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

these are all looking amazing dude, the yellow looks great and the red tone is great,, not so vibrant that they look garish. Looking forwards to seeing how this progresses.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice work on the Cataphracti. The green eyes work really well, where did you get that off handed stormshield from?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks guys, the off hans storm shield is just a normally terminator shield , but i had to take a knife to the moulded hand and cut it away carefully to leave the handle for another hand.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah thought it might be that, I imagine that was a fairly nervous job!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ha ha yeah it was a pain in the ass lol but i only did it as i needed to use a few th from the forge world heresy kit which is in the oppisite hand to the newer thunder hammers, but it looks ok and works well, 
so on my table being painted currently and have pics soon are 
land raider redeemer almost finished
vindicator, basedcoated and washed
5 cat terminators based and washed
5 shooty normal terminators based and washed
30 tactical marines built undercoated, so lots to get done before the new marine release.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks at the 5 VV and 3 Scout Bikers and feels very embarrassed.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ha h ai go through phases where i can get alot done but then others where i dread just having 5 models to get done lol


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

just a quick update, my cams gone up the creek so need to get a new one, so no pics at moment, ive got the landraider all finished now , also took a little side project on for my imperial fists and got hold of a contemptor dreadnought with lascannons and conversion beam, so thats all painted and based up.
as im looking to push this force up to apoc size ive got my hands on some imperial guard to help out they include a command squad, 7 10 man squads each with a vox, special weapon and Sargent and 2 russ battle tanks and a sential armoured, hoping to get more of these soon and some transports for the guardsmen.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

soo finally got some pics and heres how the army stands so far, next im moving onto the 3 tatical squads and 10 sternguard.
























































































all comments welcome.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Those are some big pictures :grin:

The yellow looks fantastic and the blue OSL works really nicely with the yellow. 

Advice wise I would put some more depth into the reds - they look very flat compared to the rest of the model. A few more highlights and washes should do the trick. The metallics on the raider also look a bit too clean compared to the bottom.

Looking forward to seeing your sternguards!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Impressive works as always. I will say though that you seem to be going a tad overboard with the OSL, especially on the eyes of the termies. There seems to be light were there wouldn't be light in reality, like above the brow ridge of the helmets and the front facing of the light housings on the LR. The very best examples of OSL do just that, only put the light exactly were it should be.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Impressive works as always. I will say though that you seem to be going a tad overboard with the OSL, especially on the eyes of the termies. There seems to be light were there wouldn't be light in reality, like above the brow ridge of the helmets and the front facing of the light housings on the LR. The very best examples of OSL do just that, only put the light exactly were it should be.


yeah i noticed that i forgot i needed to touch up the edges to stop the light source going above it, its def on the list of things to touch up as they say lol


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work on that Contempt, the posing of it looks badass especially with the two shooting weapons. Never seen it with the Lascannon/Conversion Beamer combo. I appreciate the weathering is as well. One suggestion I would have though is to make extend the weathering a little further up but very sparingly, maybe use a sponge and tab a little bit higher on the legs as well.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

More excellent work, I'm loving all of it, you must be chuffed how your force is coming along, keep it up


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> More excellent work, I'm loving all of it, you must be chuffed how your force is coming along, keep it up


yep its looking good now, ive taken a small break from it as i got a raven guard force im currently building, well just finished building and priming, but im gonna move back to the imperial fists and get 1 tatical squad, 6 centurians and 10 sternguard all painted up next for them.


----------

